# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  How to get week number from db2 using visual studio 2013

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using db2 with a date filed formatted as 20141110,  which is November 10, 2014 in my sql query using Visual Studio 2013 I am trying to wonder how do I get the week number from the date field, which should be week 46.  Any tips will be appreciated.  Thank you in advance.

----------


## SpywareDr

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_we...f_a_given_date

?

----------


## donalejandro

Thank you.  I have to figure this one out.

----------


## SpywareDr

You're welcome, and best of luck.  :Smilie:

----------

